# lelCapcom fucks up Ultra Street Fighter IV PS4 port



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

I can vouch for some of the shit as my roommate bought it on my ps4. 

Apparently, Capcom outsourced the port to a shitty dev and we got this mess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]god7hAPv8f0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (May 27, 2015)

Ahahahaha they really fucked up that one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

I can empathize with most port/optimization fuck ups. But even the menus are ass. Apparently euro and uk got it worst.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 27, 2015)

Isn't this port supposed to be used for Capcom Cup? How the hell do you let this happen?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

Apparently they're going to use the 360 version now.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

When doesn't Capcom fuck up these days?


----------



## Sauce (May 27, 2015)

A bunch of freaking idiots.


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2015)

You have HVS with the botched PC port for MKX and last-gen ports that are being pushed back to a fall release

and now this. can execs just stop outsourcing shit with fighting games because it seems like it never works out


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2015)

I blame Sony, too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 27, 2015)

EIGHT FRAME LAG FOR USF4 FOR PS4





To emphasis, for you guys who don't normally play fighters, thats bad, its the difference between being able to react and respond to virtually anything that happens in a match


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2015)

And they directly advertised that the game wouldn't have the latency that plagued the ps3 version. potential false advertisement claim?


----------



## SionBarsod (May 27, 2015)

They really need to patch this quickly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> EIGHT FRAME LAG FOR USF4 FOR PS4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is online right? 

EDIT: holy shit it's not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2015)

Who's working on Yakuza 5's port while we're at it? Sony isn't exactly spending big bucks on these ports.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfKteWWnHRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SionBarsod (May 27, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfKteWWnHRw[/YOUTUBE]



I really thought that was just the quality of the video at first.


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2015)

Incompetence at it's finest.


----------



## Naruto (May 28, 2015)

Just like its predecessor, the PS4 has the best hardware among consoles and yet the worst multiplatform games. What the actual fuck.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 28, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Just like its predecessor, the PS4 has the best hardware among consoles and yet the worst multiplatform games. What the actual fuck.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Xiammes (May 28, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Just like its predecessor, the PS4 has the best hardware among consoles and yet the worst multiplatform games. What the actual fuck.



The ps3 split its ram, what ever technical specs it had over the 360 it was handicapped by the split ram and being incredible hard to program for.

The ps4 is pretty much the opposite so developers have no excuse for a shitty port.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2015)

I still don't get how some peeps got a glitchier version than others.


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2015)

Lesson learned. Don't pay the guys that hang out in your parking lot to port your gaem as a money saving maneuver. You'll just end up losing what you saved in the first place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2015)




----------



## SionBarsod (May 30, 2015)

Welp, saw that coming. Even with word of the patch possibly coming next week it's probably too late to change anything.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2015)

Silly kids and their silly fighters.


----------



## lacey (May 30, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfKteWWnHRw[/YOUTUBE]


R.I.P headphone users.

This is why I very rarely trust ports.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> The ps3 split its ram, what ever technical specs it had over the 360 it was handicapped by the split ram and being incredible hard to program for.
> 
> The ps4 is pretty much the opposite so developers have no excuse for a shitty port.



besides the fact that its cpu is ass


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Just like its predecessor, the PS4 has the best hardware among consoles and yet the worst multiplatform games. What the actual fuck.



Lol are you seriously blaming the console itself for Crapcom's incompetent fuck up??


----------



## YoungChief (May 31, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol are you seriously blaming the console itself for Crapcom's incompetent fuck up??



He literally said it had the best hardware, so how in the fuck do you think he's saying that its the consoles fault


----------



## teddy (May 31, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol are you seriously blaming the console itself for Crapcom's incompetent fuck up??



Capcom should've had a better eye on this port's progress but equal blame at the very least should be on sony too


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol are you seriously blaming the console itself for Crapcom's incompetent fuck up??



Considering this port was part of Sony's initiative to snatch SF in the current generation, the fuck up is on both of them.

I'm scared for Yakuza 5's localization now.


----------



## kidhero1000 (May 31, 2015)

Lois

So many games, so many glitches need fixing.


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2015)

Only plays online> What 8 frame lag input?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2015)

I dont even understand why these companies bother with porting old games and doing HD remastered versions instead of creating a new sequel or IP


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2015)

They ARE doing just that, it's called Street Fighter V.


----------

